# Does smoking cigarettes make DP/DR worse?



## deadhead262 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, I have struggled with Deralization for 1yr and 6months. I used to smoke but stopped the night I got DR from a weed induced panic attack. I am a lot less anxious now than then however and I was just wondering if I returned to smoking(cigarettes only) would it worsen the derealization. I kept a rule foe myself while I smoked to only smoke 1-2 cigarettes a week. I just enjoy the taste and how it relaxes me. So if I stick to that will it make my DR worse or cause anxiety? Same question for getting drunk.


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

I think so, it also takes over dopamine levels and basically controls them..so you dopamine levels become dependant on cigs.

But trying to stop smoking with anxiety, depression, dp is very difficult. I am in the process of trying to stop, but if your gonna stop, you have to just stop

thats the best way, cold turkey.

Also, smoking depletes grey matter in the brain, and effects the whole brain..it rots it to shit.

so stopping is the best thing every with dp etc should do..

Plus when u want to exercise, its about thousand times harder..and you will never truly be fit..

try sprinting 100 metres, 20 seconds rest 10 times on a 20 pack a day...ITS NOT HAPPENING at all

smoking also causes brain fog, plus it fucks oxygen to muscles, which causes fatigue...dp peps have fatigue, so more so if you *** it..

every person should stop smoking, if you have to go on meds, so be it, but everyone should stop the smoke...

plus have ever seen anyone in front of you dying of cancer related smoking disease? they turn into skeleton, its the most awful image ever.





 I have seen it my self, yet I am that fucking dumb I still smoke!! get you head round that..how ilogical is that!

most people will say smoking is ok for dp, but there talking shit. and are ignorant.


----------



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

Personally it hasn't affected my DP at all.


----------



## quail (May 18, 2013)

one's entire character is different each, 
so I recommend that you keep a health record.


----------

